# Heffner Performance Builds and Tests Twin Turbo, PPI-kitted Audi R8 at Miller Motorsports Park



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we first met Jason Heffner down at APR headquarters last spring we were completely impressed. Rather laid back and unassuming, the guy is a bit of a sleeper when you consider he's the mastermind behind twin turbo cars such as the Lamborghini Gallardo, Ford GT and of course the Audi R8. We've just run across a build thread from TeamSpeed along with video of one of Jason's most recent builds where he flew to Utah's Miller Motorsports Park to build one very special and very fast R8. 

Modifications to the car itself aren't just the clean and potent twin turbo system that bears Heffner's name. The car was also fitted with PPI's full carbon fiber Razor body kit, KW coilovers, adjustable spring perches and lift system and it rolls on OZ 3-piece wheels. 










Mr. Heffner catalogued most of the build over on the forums of TeamSpeed.com and, thankfully, he also shot some video. Both can be found below. Thanks quattroholic for the tip.






* Full Story - TeamSpeed.com Forums *


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

The exhaust is beautiful!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

According to AutoBlog this kit is putting down 563awhp at 6psi, translating to 640hp at the flywheel.


----------

